# Ferguson Decision - Agree or Disagree



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you agree or disagree with the Grand Jury decision not to press charges against Officer Wilson....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Agree.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I have over 1/4 oz of functioning brain matter left so I fully agree


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Agree. Being stupid can be fatal, but sometimes people get lucky. Michael Brown was not one of the lucky ones, but he was stupid. This is not a reason to riot, it is a learnable event for others who may choose to be stupid.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

No one here was on that jury and thereby no one here really knows all the facts.
That being said I hope and pray that those jurors made the right decision and have to believe they did.
The officer is still under the gun though and I hope real justice is served in the end.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*The grand jury documents are available for all to read*

Having READ them a grand jury of 12 voted no bill - I having read eyewitness testimony, officer Wilson's testimony, and autopsy reports would have also no billed him --

IF any changes need to be made is that ALL officers carry incapacitating weapons to deal non-lethally with BIG MEN.

AND all officers make use of POV devices - REQUIRED to wear them.

Pulling your weapon in close quarters while sitting down, with a man bigger and stronger than you will get you killed more likely than it would the offender.


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

Agree.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Agree. Keep in mind that the prosecutor did not have to present the case to the Grand Jury. He had no intention of prosecuting the officer based on the facts of the case. The Grand Jury came to the same conclusion based on the same evidence. I can't imagine the pickle the prosecutor would be in if they had decided to hand down an indictment just to placate the public. How would he go about prosecuting the officer? The old adage that "you can indict a ham sandwich" should make it clear that the preponderance of evidence cleared this officer so everyone needs to move on to the next fabricated crisis.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope they got it right-You have to think the 12 people that spent 3 months & heard from all sides would get it right-To me it has nothing to do with a black white thing but whether you have respect for authority-Looks like this was just another teenage thug with no respect for anyone-The camera in the store shows him shoving the owner or store employee after stealing cigars-Speaks volumes to me.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

100% agree


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Agree..



mstrelectricman said:


> No one here was on that jury and thereby no one here really knows all the facts.
> That being said I hope and pray that those jurors made the right decision and have to believe they did.
> The officer is still under the gun though and I hope real justice is served in the end.


http://apps.stlpublicradio.org/ferguson-project/evidence.html

Fine, read this and get back to us.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Agree


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The evidence and facts..speak for itself


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*The old adage that "you can indict a ham sandwich"* means Grand Juries indict those individuals the prosecutors want to be indicted and no bills those the prosecutors want to be no billed. That's what the adage means.


----------



## El First Draw (Dec 11, 2012)

Agree, now enforce the laws against riots and destroying property.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

El First Draw said:


> Agree, now enforce the laws against riots and destroying property.


X1000

Ferals just looking for any reason to loot, pillage, and destroy. No excuse for their behavior, no way in hell they can justify it.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Agree. The decision would have been the same regardless of race


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*agree*

I have to Agree.But its really tuff answer without knowing what info they heard..To me its not a black/white issue..If you put yourself out there as a criminal you might get SHOT..and age has no bearing..and as far as how many shots.We've got Medal of Honor winners that had bayonet and gunshot wound 27 wounds holding his guts in and dragging his buddy to a chopper..And they both survived.(best of my old memory).So taking down a raging individual down might take 6 shots..I think our Jury system is one of the best in world needs a little Tweaking .And our Police are too but there are a few bad apples as with any other job...nothing is perfect (we just wish)


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Agree. I am still trying to figure out why in the heck this went to trial in the 1st place.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I just love (sarcasm) how last night, & most of time for that matter, the media never mentions the fact that he stole from the store, attacked the store owner, disobeyed the police officer, & then attacked the police officer. Then they only show photos of the thug Mr. Brown as a 12 yr old child, not the gun holding, gang sign flashing photos of Mr. Brown.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Ferguson*

Agree 100%


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Justice will not be served until... they give that officer a medal!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Agree. I am still trying to figure out why in the heck this went to trial in the 1st place.


A grand jury is far from trial, sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm. You really need to even ask that on this forum?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Agree with them 300%. He robbed and stole cigars from a store, then struck a officer. 2 wrongs.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Of course agree with the grand jury's decision. The kid deserved what he got, and his death is not a shame. The unjustice here is the impact on the cop for doing his job, correctly. Let's see Al Sharpton champion the cop's rights, then justice will have been served.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Agree. Read the officers testimony. It was very detailed and enough things went on that would be easily authenticated or disproved by the evidence. If the evidence would've contradicted his story, then he would've been indicted. He talked about gun being fired while still in his vehicle, the bullet shattering a window in his vehicle, his hand being splattered with blood after that shot in the vehicle assumingly blood from Brown. All of that would've been easily corroborated by evidence in his car, in the street and on he and Brown. Along with him claiming Brown punched him. I am sure there was evidence of the officer on Brown's knuckles and probably on his gun.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

To me, what REALLY matters is that this problem will persist as Ferguson rioters and racebaiters like Sharpton refuse to accept facts. Until we have REAL culture of change, where the community takes ownership of solving it's core problems, we'll continue this "blame others" mentality. Obama and Holder just exacerbated the issue by jumping in the middle of it rather than defusing the situation.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

flatscat1 said:


> Of course agree with the grand jury's decision. The kid deserved what he got, and his death is not a shame. The unjustice here is the impact on the cop for doing his job, correctly. Let's see Al Sharpton champion the cop's rights, then justice will have been served.


I completely agree with you. I can't even fathom how these people are calling for justice...justice for what? Treating this guy like he is some model citizen that needs to be idolized, ***...

How about teaching your kids and community to idolize actual models of decent human behavior?? what the hell is wrong with people?

I dont care what color or age he was, he played the game, and lost. End of story.

I don't know all of the facts in the case, but I have to believe a Grad Jury that deliberate and investigated for months do. I also have a hard time believing that a young police officer with a family would just randomly wake up one day and decide he is going to shoot an unarmed, innocent citize. Who would ever make that choice, knowing the ****storm that it is going to cause for the rest of your life. I can promise you that officer wilson would give anything to have NOT had that encounter and be able to carry on his normal life.

uggh...makes me sick. People are so flat out ignorant.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

...and what a limp wristed, polly anna BS speech from the president about this whole mess. He blew yet another chance to be a leader and speak firmly and decisively about this ****.

These people obviously aren't looking for change, they are looking for a scape goat to act like a complete fool in public...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Best quote from last night
"They aren't looters, they're undocumented shoppers"


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

photofishin said:


> To me, what REALLY matters is that this problem will persist as Ferguson rioters and racebaiters like Sharpton refuse to accept facts. Until we have REAL culture of change, where the community takes ownership of solving it's core problems, we'll continue this "blame others" mentality. Obama and Holder just exacerbated the issue by jumping in the middle of it rather than defusing the situation.


Good post, the part about the culture change would work good for the welfare system as well...

Quote of the Day: There is no way in Heck that you can fix Stupid!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

photofishin said:


> Best quote from last night
> "They aren't looters, they're undocumented shoppers"


Instead of them yelling "Hands up Don't Shoot", it should be "Pants up Don't Loot"!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Where did all the he had his hands up when shot come from? Lies? I agree, he was definitely looking for trouble that day and found it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Agree. I am still trying to figure out why in the heck this went to trial in the 1st place.


Didn't and isn't going to trial. There was never an indictment. That is what all of the looting is about.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Its a shame that shop owners weren't armed and waiting inside of their building. Someone kicks the glass out and comes in, light em up! The word would have gotten out quickly, me thinks.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Agree with no hesitation.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

agree


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yams said:


> I completely agree with you. I can't even fathom how these people are calling for justice...justice for what? Treating this guy like he is some model citizen that needs to be idolized, ***...
> 
> How about teaching your kids and community to idolize actual models of decent human behavior?? what the hell is wrong with people?
> 
> ...


Yep, what he just said!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

With all the camera phones nowadays, are there any photos or videos of the actual shooting?

Found this, perjury and lies from witnesses, find it hard to believe none of them caught it on their phone cameras...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/giuliani-on-ferguson-correct-verdict/vp-BBfMDV1?ocid=U219DHP


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

100% disagree! In fact, I'm quite disgusted!

















:cop::sarcasm:cop:


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Its a shame that shop owners weren't armed and waiting inside of their building. Someone kicks the glass out and comes in, light em up! The word would have gotten out quickly, me thinks.


It is realistically less expensive to buy insurance than paying attorney to defend one's self in court after the shooting.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Has anyone seen an opinion on a news channel that has come out in agreement with the GJ? Surely Fox.............. ??


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

mas360 said:


> It is realistically less expensive to buy insurance than paying attorney to defend one's self in court after the shooting.


Supposedly insurance won't cover any claims that's caused by civil unrest. Heard a store owner that had his building damaged during the first round of "protests" on the radio yesterday or a few days ago talkin about his shop. Whack em and stack em like feral hogs


----------



## sharkhunter333 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> With all the camera phones nowadays, are there any photos or videos of the actual shooting?
> 
> Found this, perjury and lies from witnesses, find it hard to believe none of them caught it on their phone cameras...
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/giuliani-on-ferguson-correct-verdict/vp-BBfMDV1?ocid=U219DHP


The photos and videos all showed the 18 year old THUG was in the wrong so they were all deleted!!!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Agreed.... All evidence pointed to "no indictment"

About the opposite view of evidence in the "Not Guilt" verdict with the O.J. Simpson trial.

You remember that one don't you? ? ? The one where Whites rioted in the streets, burned down Black business, and stole wide screen T.V.s.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

bocephus said:


> x1000
> 
> ferals just looking for any reason to loot, pillage, and destroy. No excuse for their behavior, no way in hell they can justify it.


x1001

Agree


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Let me think about it.....

OK...I've thought about it......

*AGREED !!!!!*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> Supposedly insurance won't cover any claims that's caused by civil unrest. Heard a store owner that had his building damaged during the first round of "protests" on the radio yesterday or a few days ago talkin about his shop. Whack em and stack em like feral hogs


If I had been a business owner in Ferguson last night I would have been sitting inside locked & loaded implementing the three step rule!


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I disagree.

I disagree that a grand jury was even needed. 

He attacked a cop, cop shot him. The End.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If I had been a business owner in Ferguson last night I would have been sitting inside locked & loaded implementing the three step rule!


Bad deal for those entrepreneurs!! I would've prolly done the same!!!

Oh, and I agree with the ruling, but, what's happening in MO. is a darn shame!!!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Agree 1000%! Time to crack down on the violence following something that is "racially unpopular"! Those filthy animals would have been happy if we had lynched an innocent white police officer on the corner...what does that tell you about the people involved. Racist by every possible definition yet we back off and allow that ****. And our Islamist limp wrist CEO throws verbal cotton balls! Disgusting!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Based on all I have read, they made the right decision. 100% agree.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Browns stepdad,burn this mf'r down,,,wow.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Agree 100%. Nothing but Thugs on the streets right now.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

How could anyone not agree? Michael Brown was a thug and a criminal and, according to all of the evidence put before the Grand Jury, he assaulted an officer in an attempt to wrest the officer's gun away from him, fled, and then turned to approach the officer again in an apparent attempt to assault the officer again.

The only person responsible for Michael Brown's death is Michael Brown. It seems pretty simple. Michael Brown's behavior and actions caused his own death.

What an idiot.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Blacks do not believe blacks can commit crimes.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

100% agree


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

tec said:


> Blacks do not believe blacks can commit crimes.


This sums it up!

As clear as day, I can remember growing up down the street from some really troublesome blacks when i was young. I used to be buddies with a black kid named Ben. He was about a year or 2 younger than me, but we got along. Right up until he started becoming "one of them". Stealing, shoplifting, talking with a foul mouth, just generally being a menace in the neighborhood.

One day Ben got into some real trouble. Cops got involved. I remember Ben's mom, without knowing ANYTHING about what had happened, getting mouthy with the cop and saying "Nope! Uh uh. Not my Benjamin. He didn't do anything. You got the wrong boy!".

It was simple, but profound. It showed me right then (at about 8 or 9 years old) that Ben's momma believed that her son COULDN'T do wrong. It didn't matter what he did, it wasn't wrong. Whatever he did, it was all ok.

I've seen this chit play out, over and over again. It isn't all blacks. It is the arrogant, trouble making ferals. They do not believe that their kind can do anything wrong. Ludicrous!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Iâ€™m undecided. I canâ€™t make an educated decision without access to all the evidence.

What testimony Iâ€™ve seen from the officer doesnâ€™t all add up to me. Unarmed black teen attacks an armed uniformed police officer. No drugs were found in the teenâ€™s body that might explain such irrational behavior. 

Based on the officerâ€™s testimony, at one time after punching the officer the first time, he handed the cigar thingys to his friend and then punched the officer again. That seems odd to me. â€œHere hold this while I punch this policeman againâ€ (shrug)

On the other hand and if the officerâ€™s testimony is to be believed, I can see the officer being forced to shoot the teen during the original struggle.

I donâ€™t see the need for the officer to chase after the kid without waiting for backup.

Again, based on the officerâ€™s testimony, after the original struggle at the car, the officer said the teen ran 20- 30 feet, turned around and charged him and from 10 feet away the officer shot him again.

Yet the body was found 150 feet from the carâ€¦that math doesnâ€™t add up (shrug).

In the end there are lessons to be learned from both perspectives.

Obey an officerâ€™s instructions.

An officer should have the ability and right to defend themselves however, their training should include once that risk is removed (i.e the person is running away and doesnâ€™t appear to be an imminent threat to the public), wait for help.

In the end, Iâ€™ll just have to trust the grand juryâ€™s judgment.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

The angry people wanted justice. They got justice. It just didn't agree with what they were thinking but they got justice. Now they need to let it go.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jamie said:


> No drugs were found in the teenâ€™s body that might explain such irrational behavior.


I saw plenty of irrational behavior on TV last night, they were burning, stealing and destroying their own neighborhood, and most of them looked sober to me....


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Jamie said:


> Iâ€™m undecided. I canâ€™t make an educated decision without access to all the evidence.
> 
> What testimony Iâ€™ve seen from the officer doesnâ€™t all add up to me. Unarmed black teen attacks an armed uniformed police officer. No drugs were found in the teenâ€™s body that might explain such irrational behavior.
> 
> ...


So he can strong arm rob more store clerks? The officer had an obligation to the public to restrain this criminal. Thats what they get paid to do. The grand jury got it right, more focus needs to be on not breaking the law rather than officer Wilson. Not once have I seen a protester comment on Browns lawlessness leading to his death.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

gom1 said:


> Browns stepdad,burn this mf'r down,,,wow.


Wow is right. I thought when I first saw them on TV it was a lie. This whore is a real piece of work. No wonder Brown was a thug, he was raised by one!

She needs to be charged with inciting a riot and there are plenty other charges warranted too.

Black garbage.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Iâ€™m undecided. I canâ€™t make an educated decision without access to all the evidence.
> 
> What testimony Iâ€™ve seen from the officer doesnâ€™t all add up to me. Unarmed black teen attacks an armed uniformed police officer. No drugs were found in the teenâ€™s body that might explain such irrational behavior.
> 
> ...


That's it....let the perp run and hide while waiting for others to arrive.

I hope you missed the sarcasm icon


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> This sums it up!
> 
> As clear as day, I can remember growing up down the street from some really troublesome blacks when i was young. I used to be buddies with a black kid named Ben. He was about a year or 2 younger than me, but we got along. Right up until he started becoming "one of them". Stealing, shoplifting, talking with a foul mouth, just generally being a menace in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


LOL this reminds me of that comic strip where it shows the mom saying (he deeint do nuffin) ! someone please find it


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Not in a position to agree or disagree. I didn't hear the facts.

I do trust the process.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> This sums it up!
> 
> As clear as day, I can remember growing up down the street from some really troublesome blacks when i was young. I used to be buddies with a black kid named Ben. He was about a year or 2 younger than me, but we got along. Right up until he started becoming "one of them". Stealing, shoplifting, talking with a foul mouth, just generally being a menace in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the story about your friend, Black Ben. :****


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Iâ€™m undecided. I canâ€™t make an educated decision without access to all the evidence.
> 
> What testimony Iâ€™ve seen from the officer doesnâ€™t all add up to me. Unarmed black teen attacks an armed uniformed police officer. No drugs were found in the teenâ€™s body that might explain such irrational behavior.
> 
> ...


There is video of Brown committing a strong arm robbery minute before the shooting. Goes to show the he had a violent temperament. Brown was 6.4 and 290 pounds. If he started wresting with a cop, the cop had reason to fear for his life.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Iâ€™m undecided. I canâ€™t make an educated decision without access to all the evidence.
> 
> What testimony Iâ€™ve seen from the officer doesnâ€™t all add up to me. Unarmed black teen attacks an armed uniformed police officer. No drugs were found in the teenâ€™s body that might explain such irrational behavior.
> 
> ...


 It doesn't matter if the jury was right or wrong at this time. Obviously Brown being dead is nothing but a positive to this world. I wish the officer would of shot Mr. Brown and everyone else that has been involved in the riots.

How can you even think for a split second that Brown could be innocent? Look at all the thugs that came out from hiding. He was one of them and everyone that has been involved should join Brown in the dirt.

Low life thugs.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Jeez....must be nice to be God.

Have you even read anything about this case?



> Michael Brown graduated from Normandy High School last spring and was preparing to attend Vatterott College, where he planned to study to become a heating and air conditioning technician. Friends say he eventually wanted to go into business for himself.
> 
> Relatives and friends described Brown, who grew up in a tough neighborhood, as a quiet, gentle giant who stood around 6-foot-3 and weighed nearly 300 pounds. He was unarmed on the day he was killed.
> 
> ...


Obviously, something bad happened that day but unless you know what actually happended...how can you make this judgment ?



> Obviously Brown being dead is nothing but a positive to this world


___


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

So, if I have a bad day, I can just go in a convenience store and kick *** and steal?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> So, if I have a bad day, I can just go in a convenience store and kick *** and steal?


Only if your black.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The decision should have been announced about 7AM this morning while all the hood rats are still sleeping, passed out, in jail or whatever it is hood rats do in the morning. Having been in the wrong part of town a few times, timing is everything. Nothing moves in the hood at sunrise. After sundown, it's a different story. Announcing it at night was stupid, but then again, so is just about everyone involved.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Jamie said:


> Jeez....must be nice to be God.
> 
> Have you even read anything about this case?
> 
> ...


Ive read about a thug robbing a store worker. A thug punching a police officer and going for his gun. A thug refusing to comply with an officers commands. This has all been supported by physical evidence. MB was a thug no two ways about it, he wasnt going to college. Likely he may have been going to jail for robbery. Of course they are going to say he was a great kid and all that nonsense, it fits their interests, but the facts prove otherwise. Good kids do not rob people, attack police, etc.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mont said:


> The decision should have been announced about 7AM this morning while all the hood rats are still sleeping, passed out, in jail or whatever it is hood rats do in the morning. Having been in the wrong part of town a few times, timing is everything. Nothing moves in the hood at sunrise. After sundown, it's a different story. Announcing it at night was stupid, but then again, so is just about everyone involved.


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Mont said:


> The decision should have been announced about 7AM this morning while all the hood rats are still sleeping, passed out, in jail or whatever it is hood rats do in the morning. Having been in the wrong part of town a few times, timing is everything. Nothing moves in the hood at sunrise. After sundown, it's a different story. Announcing it at night was stupid, but then again, so is just about everyone involved.


And they have had months to prepare and think it through. There should have been an early morning announcement and overwhelming force in place to keep the riot from happening in the first place.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Jeez....must be nice to be God.
> 
> Have you even read anything about this case?
> 
> ...


Did you see the video of the strong arm robbery? Where he assualted the clerk who tried to stop him? Innocent my ***.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

poppadawg said:


> And they have had months to prepare and think it through. There should have been an early morning announcement and overwhelming force in place to keep the riot from happening in the first place.


I can tell you for sure if they were trying to burn down my business or house, they would have been the ones calling the cops, not me.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Can I borrow a quote?

"Not even a smidgen of corruption".

Correct decision was made...


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Agree


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Agree


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Mont said:


> I can tell you for sure if they were trying to burn down my business or house, they would have been the ones calling the cops, not me.


Darn right, Mont.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I liked how they were protecting the federal buildings but let everything else burn. Outside of a bank what fed. building is worth looting?


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Jamie said:


> Jeez....must be nice to be God.
> 
> Have you even read anything about this case?
> 
> ...


here are the photos you will not see of gentle giant mike dirtnap brown



















notice in the 4th frame of the second pic if you watched the video that is ole' dirtnap TURNING AROUND and going back after a small elderly store clerk that had already started to walk away as it was already CLEARLY going to get away with just walking out of the store with things it had not paid for

instead of just "peacefully" walking out with the items it had just STOLEN even after it had already shoved the clerk around it had to turn and further menace him because that is what "gentle giants" do

it's mom has since showed grief by pulling up with other family members and committing felonies against OTHER RELATIVES over the sales of Tshirts with the dirtnap image on them and it's dad was at a stripclub/sports bar just the other night for their "grand opening" (and grand closing) with two other "celebrities" when the door man was gunned down over a dispute about someone being let back into the establishment (no word on when the protessin over that will take place or when jussices will be happening for the still UNKNOWN perpetrator and so far no appointment for anyone to speak at the un about the incident)

this is a savage animal that had numerous other incidents with the law that was raised by trash (the "burn it down step father" has 2 felonies) that always seems to find trouble and be where trouble happens

there is ample evidence to suggest that michael dirtnap brown was scum and filled with violence, attitude and rage and had no issue with spouting off to others and attacking them for little or no reason just like it's mom

michael dirtnap brown was a menace to society and it was only a matter of time until someone innocent would have been further victimized by it and instead it found itself on the wrong side of it's attitude and lost the fight....live by the code of the street and die in the street and lay there for hours and get your stuffed animal, dollar store trinket and Mylar balloon "memorial"


----------



## JRingo (Jan 25, 2012)

How could anyone in their right mind not agree?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Agree. Next!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

100% agree, steal=wrong attacking a police officer=double wrong. The gentle giant was nothing more than a turd, who got what he deserved! You know that was not his first time to do stuff like that. No telling how many criminal offenses he had been committing in that town.


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*Really!!!!!!*

Did you notice that holderman was at the autopsy, saw the evidence, and went back to d.c. Not a word because the facts are the facts. Not guilty... Way to go president o - a chance to defuse the situation but no you had to strir the pot and talk out of your ***.. A well trained peace officer will nearly always go home after a shift, hoping that he has done a good job, was fair to all people, and protect the weak, the old, the sick, the poor, the rich, and pray for safe tour of duty.....

Retired peace officer


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

*Agreed*



flatscat1 said:


> The unjustice here is the impact on the cop for doing his job, correctly.


Another very worrisome unjust impact may be, when officers need to make those split-second decisions, now they may hesitate 3/4 second, second guessing if their actions will ruin their lives (even though they are correct). 
Three quarters of a second delay, can mean officers will die during a gun-grab or shootout.


----------



## JRingo (Jan 25, 2012)

BOCA PAILA said:


> Did you notice that holderman was at the autopsy, saw the evidence, and went back to d.c. Not a word because the facts are the facts. Not guilty... Way to go president o - a chance to defuse the situation but no you had to strir the pot and talk out of your ***.. A well trained peace officer will nearly always go home after a shift, hoping that he has done a good job, was fair to all people, and protect the weak, the old, the sick, the poor, the rich, and pray for safe tour of duty.....
> 
> Retired peace officer


Thank you for your service sir. These ferals deserve no mercy.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

It doesn't matter one bit if we agree or disagree. None of us was on the grand jury. 

Having said that...agree. 

Now prosecute all the punks burning down businesses, stealing, assaulting police officers, etc.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

100% agree with the Grand Jury decision to "No Bill". The acts of Micael Brown were the actions of a thug. The officer didnt intend on killing him based on the 6 shots that never hit him plus the shots that were non fatal. Michael Brown was given ample oppertunity to peacefully surrender.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

100% agree


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Agree


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Jeez....must be nice to be God.
> 
> Have you even read anything about this case?
> 
> ...


Let me guess... You transplanted to Austin from California?

Anything you can share on what a fine, upstanding citizen Trayvon Martin was.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

zthomas18 said:


> It doesn't matter if the jury was right or wrong at this time. Obviously Brown being dead is nothing but a positive to this world. I wish the officer would of shot Mr. Brown and everyone else that has been involved in the riots.
> 
> How can you even think for a split second that Brown could be innocent? Look at all the thugs that came out from hiding. He was one of them and everyone that has been involved should join Brown in the dirt.
> 
> Low life thugs.


Agree.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

BOCA PAILA said:


> Did you notice that holderman was at the autopsy, saw the evidence, and went back to d.c. Not a word because the facts are the facts. Not guilty... Way to go president o - a chance to defuse the situation but no you had to strir the pot and talk out of your ***.. A well trained peace officer will nearly always go home after a shift, hoping that he has done a good job, was fair to all people, and protect the weak, the old, the sick, the poor, the rich, and pray for safe tour of duty.....
> 
> Retired peace officer


 wasn't his name Eric Holder ? Attorney General of the United States


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

So the black "activists" here in Houston in their infinite wisdom, decide to hold a protest march, thus blocking traffic.

I find this ironic, as that was the very thing that Brown and his buddy were doing when the cop altercation began.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

Mont said:


> The decision should have been announced about 7AM this morning while all the hood rats are still sleeping, passed out, in jail or whatever it is hood rats do in the morning. Having been in the wrong part of town a few times, timing is everything. Nothing moves in the hood at sunrise. After sundown, it's a different story. Announcing it at night was stupid, but then again, so is just about everyone involved.


Good point it's like they wanted it to be a prime time event
Agreed btw


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree on the ruling. Now, does the governor of Missouri need to resign for not using his authority on releasing the National Guard to prevent what happen on Monday night?


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by BOCA PAILA 
Did you notice that holderman was at the autopsy, saw the evidence, and went back to d.c. Not a word because the facts are the facts. Not guilty... Way to go president o - a chance to defuse the situation but no you had to strir the pot and talk out of your ***.. A well trained peace officer will nearly always go home after a shift, hoping that he has done a good job, was fair to all people, and protect the weak, the old, the sick, the poor, the rich, and pray for safe tour of duty.....

Retired peace officer
wasn't his name Eric Holder ? Attorney General of the United States



You are correct.... Brain fart


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

100% agree


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I believe the Grand Jury made the right decision.
I can't get on here and say bad things about Brown because I don't know the facts. However, I believe the attention level this received resulted in the actual facts being investigated and the truth coming out. Has a cop ever before in history been no-billed after wrong doing? Very likely yes. But I don't think this was one of those times. If people want to support a cause, find a reasonable cause to support.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I 100% agree with the process. We don't get to see the facts (evidence) or testimony until the Grand Jury renders a decision. That's the legal process and that supersedes any emotional conclusion.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*Agree!!*

100%


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

As I was walking out the door this morning I saw a video on the news of the looters and plunderers setting fire to a police car and noticed one of the ferals had set fire to himself while trying to light a moletove cocktail. I laughed all the way to the office.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Ruff Neck said:


> As I was walking out the door this morning I saw a video on the news of the looters and plunderers setting fire to a police car and noticed one of the ferals had set fire to himself while trying to light a moletove cocktail. I laughed all the way to the office.


Racist hater! :hairout::rotfl:


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I disagree with the comment "blacks don't think they can commit a crime". They know they are committing a crime just don't care and when confronted lie. It is the old victim mentality of we deserve anything we can get away with.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I see the N word making a major come back. Damm shame.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

RRbohemian said:


> I agree on the ruling. Now, does the governor of Missouri need to resign for not using his authority on releasing the National Guard to prevent what happen on Monday night?


Well. don't know about his resignation..he was a day late...but the NG Troops did their job last night. Was really entertaining to watch the Ferguson PD bull rush into the crowd and pluck out the instigators one at a time ..drag them back ..and turn them over to the waiting NG boys.. They (the PD and the Soldiers)were not gentle in handling them or dragging their asses back into to the Police station.. A few surprises for the thug population last night.....

Two thousand Army troops in full combat gear seemed to take a little of the 'tough guy' out of the thugs....

Well done...to the Ferguson Police Dept..and the National Guardsmen....:cheers:


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Mont said:


> I can tell you for sure if they were trying to burn down my business or house, they would have been the ones calling the cops, not me.


Yep.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Well. don't know about his resignation..he was a day late...but the NG Troops did their job last night. Was really entertaining to watch the Ferguson PD bull rush into the crowd and pluck out the instigators one at a time ..drag them back ..and turn them over to the waiting NG boys.. They (the PD and the Soldiers)were not gentle in handling them or dragging their asses back into to the Police station.. A few surprises for the thug population last night.....
> 
> Two thousand Army troops in full combat gear seemed to take a little of the 'tough guy' out of the thugs....
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/11/25/us/evidence-released-in-michael-brown-case.html?_r=1

Here are the documents the grand jury had to make their decision on.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

I love threads like this, especially on 2cool......

I spent some time earlier this year fact checking some of the news. I could not find any solid data, just a lot of different people taking numbers from the CDC, FBI and other government agencies and cross-referencing. Here is what I found:

The average over the last 4 years is that 420 people are killed by police each year via firearms. Blacks are 2.5 more times likely than whites to be killed (white includes Hispanic) by the police. So, doing some math, it would appear approximately 280 blacks are killed by police and 140 whites are killed each year.

Last year that were approximately 8000 blacks killed by murder (not natural causes or accident). 93% of those were black on black crime. So roughly 7440 of the murders were black on black.

The above numbers are from the CDC website and FBI crime stats; I didn't make them up.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, and I agree with their decision. I spent all day yesterday reading the GJ documents and it appears they took everything in to account. 

Why hasn't anyone protested about the 105 peace officers who have died in the line of duty this year?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

This whole thing started and is perpetuated by true ignorance. This has NOTHING to do with the color of a person's skin. This has EVERYTHING to do with the lack of basic morality in the US family structure. The reasons for the above statistics are somewhat complex but they'd be solved if families and communities started taking ownership of the raising of their children. Kids don't end up like Michael Brown accidentally. They're conditioned to be that way. It's sad to me that we live in a country where so much is available to us and yet there is still a percentage of the population which refuses to believe reality and would rather live in a hate filled life than to take ownership of their own actions/behaviors.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

how is there no video of the cop killing him? whole thing is fishy idk im staying out of it...way too many people too upset by this..


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> how is there no video of the cop killing him? whole thing is fishy idk im staying out of it...way too many people too upset by this..


Because Wilson probably pulled the plug on the cam as soon as he spotted Brown, that way he could carry out his racist agenda and mow down a young innocent black man. :sarcasm

Seriously, do police cars have cameras that show every angle? I thought they only had dash cams. And didn't all of this take place through the driver side window in the car?

AND, there is a certain group of people who like to get upset, even when they are wrong, so that they can justify rioting and looting.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> how is there no video of the cop killing him? whole thing is fishy idk im staying out of it...way too many people too upset by this..


I would bet a large sum of money that there is a video from a phone, but it doesn't support 'their' story so we will never see it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If Wilson had body cam the entire matter of Brown's assault would be proven in a matter of a few hours after the shooting. 
Ferguson PD had federal grant for body cam but the PD Chief refused to implement them.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i heard something about 20 witnesses, seems like one of em got it on film..


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

there is a video on a witnesses sale fone and it was shown in early reporting, but that video as mentioned above, did not support the narrative of Michael Brown being shot while surrendering!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Got email at work. Monkeys are planning a riot protest downtown 1200 smith. I'm out of here!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Cat O' Lies said:


> there is a video on a witnesses sale fone and it was shown in early reporting, but that video as mentioned above, did not support the narrative of Michael Brown being shot while surrendering!


can anyone find that video? seems like we dont know sh!t about it till seeing some video..


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> can anyone find that video? seems like we dont know sh!t about it till seeing some video..


I'll break it down for you.

OJ - Guilty, found Not Guilty. *They riot.*
Trayvon - Was educated on the Castle Doctrine. Shooter acquitted. *They riot.*
Brown - Shooter not indicted. Not enough of anything even to justify a charge. *They riot.*
Detroit Pistons - Win a championship. *They riot.*
Detroit Pistons - Lose a championship. *They riot.*

What is there to learn from a video? This will all be over when all the good TVs and Beats head phones are looted.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

According to grand jury eyewitness accounts backed up the PO version. So I agree.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> can anyone find that video? seems like we dont know sh!t about it till seeing some video..


I seen a video on the internet right after it happened and can't find it now. The officer was VERY MUCH in his right to defend himself.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

No way a video on the net just disappears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

There could be a video of Michael Brown attacking the officer with a machete and the idiot rioters wouldn't care. Once again, this ISN'T about race. It's about STUPID people. 
There's ZERO reason the general public needs to see the video. In MOST cases, with the exception of MO's "Sunshine law" all of the grand jury testimony is secret anyway.
It's beyond retarded to me that people can't handle the truth when it's in plain site.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> No way a video on the net just disappears
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agreed 
anyone find it?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

100% agree.

TH


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

What if the cop would have been black? They hate the popo. Would a black cop have made a diff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DEXTER said:


> I seen a video on the internet right after it happened and can't find it now. The officer was VERY MUCH in his right to defend himself.


Couldn't find Brown tapes..but did stumble onto this one..St Louis..4 miles from Brown shooting..in the interval between Brown's shooting and the GJ deliberations... Guess this one didn't make the news because it sounds like he was a psycho who went off...bad decision. Helluva price for two soda waters....

WOW !!!!...Don't mess with those Missouri cops....

http://rt.com/usa/181772-deadly-st-louis-shooting-video/


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> What if the cop would have been black? They hate the popo. Would a black cop have made a diff?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the cop were black, this thread doesn't exist.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

SaltyCabron said:


> Do you agree or disagree with the Grand Jury decision not to press charges against Officer Wilson....


You must be kidding. What could there be to justify disagreeing with this decision?


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have to go with the idea that the the cop had a badge and a gun. That makes him right. Take the arrest and see ya in court. What was he gonna get for a hand full of cigars. A fine or community service. Wouldn't have been much.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you Officer Wilson for your service.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

iamatt said:


> Yes and house ***** just pushed through the incentives to hire illegals and allow them to receive medicare? and SS?


 Sorry, but I'm as conservative as they come, but it irritates me to no end and gives conservatives a bad name when you use that racist term.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

anyone had an orbital socket blowout? i had something similar happen when i was a teen..had to get stitches and swelled up for a week and couldn't see out of my eye...i hate to say it bu the pics of the officers injury's look like a my daughter could have made them...looks like the injury they describe is the bones below your eye breaking and fracturing possibly including the nose bones/cartlidge(i broke above the eye)


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> anyone had an orbital socket blowout? i had something similar happen when i was a teen..had to get stitches and swelled up for a week and couldn't see out of my eye...i hate to say it bu the pics of the officers injury's look like a my daughter could have made them...looks like the injury they describe is the bones below your eye breaking and fracturing possibly including the nose bones/cartlidge(i broke above the eye)


 So? Imagine someone the size of JJ Watt coming at you in a full charge.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Agree! I'm 5'10 and 170lbs.and a cracker.I expect to be shot dead the day I decide to take a cops gun from him.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i honestly have no idea what happened due to lack of video. we do live in a country where aggression and non compliance with police can and will get you shot, especially when you are 300 pounds. if he did either of those things he won stupid prizes from playing stupid games imo..
either way i stand by that he did not have an orbital blowout judging from the pics, that part is a lie imo...if thats the case what else is fiction, seems like if its a justified shooting they would just show everyone the video and be done with it...
i worry Ferguson is ground zero for martial law..i would urge non violence to all unless protecting your family or lively hood. 
it seems to me this whole issue has been exploded and exploited by media(controlled by the elite), and there is allot of misinformation going on. i worry hatred toward ethnic groups will tear our country apart. 
i am standing on the side of peaceful resolution personally and dont want to see civil war or martial law.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

True, there is no video available but every eyewitness' account of what they saw was made available online. I have not read everyone of them, but have waded through most of them. Not every eyewittness observed the entire episode, but nearly every eyewitness coraborated Officer Wilson's account of the events, with what they did see. 

It's not easy reading the testimonies, lots of "know what I'm saying" interspersed in nearly every sentence. :headknock

The protesters say they want justice, how about justice for Officer Wilson?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Roit*

Doesn't matter what we think, I fully support the jury's decision either way it went. Race is an excuse in this mess, it didn't matter what they came back with the thugs we're going to riot. You can bet if it went to trial there would be another riot when that outcome, good or bad came out! It's just an excuse to steal because they know very little is going to done to stop them. Until civilians protecting their property start shooting to kill this type of conduct will continue
not just there but anywhere and anytime this stuff pops up.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> anyone had an orbital socket blowout? i had something similar happen when i was a teen..had to get stitches and swelled up for a week and couldn't see out of my eye...i hate to say it bu the pics of the officers injury's look like a my daughter could have made them...looks like the injury they describe is the bones below your eye breaking and fracturing possibly including the nose bones/cartlidge(i broke above the eye)


I cannot understand why Ferguson PD Chief stood up in front of national TV/news media to put up the lie that officer Wilson suffered a blown eye socket in the first place. It did not take a medical professional to see such injury was not present. At the least, he should have consulted medical professionals before making that deceitful statement, which discredit himself, his agency and the police in general.

The fact that Wilson sustained bruises, no matter how light they are, showed that Brown did assault him....unless those bruises were self induced. If Brown assaulted him, he had all the justification to draw his weapon to defend himself.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Didn't realize it was the pd chief. I thought it was "anonymous sources". 
Regardless of actual damage, how many times does a 6'4, 290 # man get to hit a cop, before the cop is allowed to pull his gun and start shooting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

So if there isn't a video then the cop is automatically wrong and the black guy automatically innocent?


----------

